# Breakfast Bird



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I was making eggs for breakfast this morning so I decided to give Chicken and his family some egg yolk along with their veggies

Here's Chicken enjoying his egg (which he decided was his and only his)




Here he is post-gorge

[URL=http://s1354.photobucket.com/user/Tuzry/media/467_zps257f41b8.jpg.html]





But, he wasn't satisfied and flew over to my plate and demanded some bread from me. As you can see, he got plenty from me!


[URL=http://s1354.photobucket.com/user/Tuzry/media/469_zps77ed45e1.jpg.html]



Chicken is a selfish little bird but he has stolen my heart completely 
But it's not just him! Every time I have breakfast I have to have the birds under lock and key, otherwise my meal will get little birdy footprints all over them!


Does anyone have any funny breakfast stories? Feel free to post pics!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

_Cute_! He's gorgeous


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

so cute!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow he is beautiful !! My flock loves eggs too lol , They go crazy If its been to short a time between eggs for them they get them 1 time a week hehe


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

YES. Beaker loves my plates. Everything tastes better off of them. He even taught my budgie how to do it... I just can't catch a break


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks everyone! Chicken loves being told he's a pretty bird haha


Chicken will scream and make so much noise when I don't let him out that I just feel so bad. But then, when I let him out he tries to eat all my food! One time, he jumped into my bowl of tomato soup, but luckily I got him out really fast. He was stained for a week :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Fredandiris said:


> One time, he jumped into my bowl of tomato soup, but luckily I got him out really fast. He was stained for a week :lol:


Oh my gosh, for real!? :rofl:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Chicken's gorgeous! Ollie eats my toast in the morning. And at lunch she steals lettuce leaves from my salad. Oh and she loves nabbing cornflakes too :lol: food is best off a "real" plate


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Oh my gosh, for real!? :rofl:


Hahaha yeah. I was eating my soup and he flew onto my shoulder. I didn't think much of it but then the next second, PLOP, he was in my soup. Funniest thing I've seen him do! 

Why do our birds decide that whatever we're eating is the only thing that they want to eat? Here I am eating my steak, and my birds come over trying to get some when there's perfectly good salad for them to eat! Haha, our birds can be so ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

He's cute. Love his name


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

My 2 luv porridge, curry, bananas, custard and rice
pudding... only a taste of all these...
Oh and eggs yes.yes yes!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Birds like to be in your business because that's just what birds do. They're like kids. And equally sticky


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

That is adorable! Do you have pictures of Chicken stained in tomato soup? would love to see that, lol.

I've had Penny land into my plate of lasagna once just to have taste. And Casper likes it when I sit with my knees pulled up my chest while eating sandwiches, because that way he can land on my knees and chew on the bread from the other end u_u


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Scrambled eggs were the only way I could get Lint to take all of his medicine lol! All the rest of our birds love them too. Cade was definitely the most food obsessed of our bunch though--I would have to put her in the cage if whatever I was eating wasn't bird safe or she would be on my plate, in my bowl, after my glass, or in my bag of potato chips X.x I have a video of her sitting on a big box of goldfish crackers trying desperately to figure out how to get to them because they were about 6 inches below where she was sitting xD She taught Ira everything though, and now he goes after anything I'm eating as well--and he is passing that knowledge onto Linty. Cade's legacy lives on...much to my dismay! ^^


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

No, I don't have pictures of him stained in tomato juice  I wish I did though! I'll be honest, he was pretty gross afterwards. My god he smelled. And he absolutely refused to let me clean him, the dirty little bird. 


Haha that's really adorable! Chicken actually fell into my McDonalds bag trying to get to the napkins yesterday. He couldn't figure out how to get out for the life of him. It was hilarious! He turned around after trying to climb out (it was inclined), and he just looked at me with eyes full of confusion. I scooped him out because I felt bad that I was laughing at him


----------

